# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Which is better Pc or Mac

## EDDIE

I cant make up my mind whether to buy a imac or pc i fancy a mac but there expensive what does everyone else think?
They say the imac last twice as long as pc and run quicker because they dont any antivirus or is this all apple hype?

----------


## davem

They keep very quiet about viruses, but apples get em too! I'd like an imac but got a pc - known quantity 4 me  :Smile:

----------


## RecQuery

I touched on this before, in one of those annoying Mac vs PC threads:

A system that someone has built themselves with good components or from a  high end manufacturer (Not base Dell or Sony etc) will work just as  well as 'Mac' hardware and be about 30% cheaper. The average PC however  is built using cheap commodity OEM components and ships with a lot of  crap those same companies install by default on top of Windows. That's the reason Macs seem to last longer on average.

I quite like these guys. If you want to build one yourself check here.

----------


## EDDIE

The other good thing with the mac is everthing is in the monitor so there is only one wire thats no messy wires and u can run both windows and mac if u wanted its just pricey and if u have pc there is more choice on software

----------


## RecQuery

> The other good thing with the mac is everthing is in the monitor so there is only one wire thats no messy wires and u can run both windows and mac if u wanted its just pricey and if u have pc there is more choice on software


That small form factor actually lowers the lifetime of the product and makes it more likely to fail. If that's your thing though search for All-in-One PCs. I mean technically Macs are PCs now that they use Intel architectures. A lot of the components are made in the same factories to the same tolerances and specifications. That's why I get annoyed with the terminology of Mac vs PC

----------


## cullpacket

Bought a 20" iMac because it looked the bizz no wires, Had it for four years no problems or crashes went as quick when I bought it, lost £300 on it in that time good value for money you get what you pay for with Apple.

----------


## EDDIE

The other thing as well the mac operating system is designed to work with the hardware were windows has to work with so many different brands of hardware and i think thats were windows is more prone to crashes and not running as smooth as a mac  and i cant help but tihink that the only advantage windows has over mac is there is more software

----------


## EDDIE

> Bought a 20" iMac because it looked the bizz no wires, Had it for four years no problems or crashes went as quick when I bought it, lost £300 on it in that time good value for money you get what you pay for with Apple.


Did u buy another imac

----------


## cullpacket

No was not using it that much work away a lot, Might invest in a ipad will get more use out of it, Another thing about the mac it was wireless move it to any room easy,

----------


## RecQuery

Oh right so this thread is just about FUD and propaganda and not about actual facts. Could have save me some time if you said that to begin with. That designed for hardware argument gave me a good chuckle BTW thanks. Never seen it used outside humours/ironic posts.

I use Linux as my main OS BTW, No Windows or OSX so I have no vested interest in either.

----------


## EDDIE

> No was not using it that much work away a lot, Might invest in a ipad will get more use out of it, Another thing about the mac it was wireless move it to any room easy,


 Ive got an ipad use it quite a lot 10 hr battery is exactly what it does software is smooth no problems at all its certainly the way to go if ure out and about and the apps are cheap cant fault it

----------

